# Differences between regular, extra, and supreme gas and types of oil



## Dark_Wolf

Hey all.

I'm going to work at a gas station soon and I was wondering if the type of gas dictates how much I am supposed to put in, so if the customer asks for Supreme, do I put less in because it's so awesome that it uses less of it?

Also, what types or brands of oil can I recommend to people for their engine type (4 cylinder, 6, 8, diesel etc)?


----------



## carsey

There really isnt much between the difference of petrol. The RON is usually a bit more.

There is also a lot of debate as to weather the 'super fuels' increase performance or not. 

Regarding oil type, you need to know what grade oil is suited for their engine and meets the specification the engine was designed to.


----------



## bigrightfoot

The higher the octane the bigger the burn mate. Depending on the whether your motor is normally aspirated or forced via a turbo or supercharger also has a bearing. Forced indcuction responds much better to higher octane grades. You may also notice a higher mpg too.


----------

